# Extent of Examination



## AdamlShoop (Jun 22, 2011)

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION: He is a well-developed African-American male who appears about his stated age of 43. Pupils are equal and reactive. Extraocular movements are full and without nystagmus. Conjunctivae are mildly icteric and red. Fundoscopic exam is normal. Strength is 5/5 in all proximal and distal muscle groups tested. Finger-to-nose and heel-to-shin maneuvers are performed smoothly and without ataxia. Reflexes are brisk and symmetric. Babinski sign is absent bilaterally. Gait and station are normal. The remainder of his cranial nerves are also normal. Mental status appears to be normal in terms of memory, recall, and language functions.


It was recorded that this physical examination received 2 pts for NEUROLOGICAL.  

I am seeing "Extraocular movements" as 1, and "cranial nerves are also normal" as 2, and "Reflexes are brisk and symmetric" as 3.  

Am I incorrect?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 23, 2011)

*Extraocular movement = cranial nerves*

Extraoccular movements are part of the cranial nerves ... so you only count this once.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

